# Copepods



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So, my little 2.5G tank housed some RCS until I SOMEHOW managed to kill them. Problem is, the guy I bought them from gave me copepods. So, since the tank is down, I decided to nuke those nasty buggers. But, I have tried ODing on potassium permanganate AND seachem flourish comp. (I used a whole capful). A couple hours later I come back and they're still alive. Great. Does anyone know how to kill these guys 'cause I really wanna do an Amano shrimp tank.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Clean up your fertilizer overdose, and try some of those Columbian tetras out of your 20 long. If they don't eat them, try some of the other fish.


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

Why are you trying to get rid of the copepods so bad? As far as I know they don't hurt anything, just a sign of a healthy tank.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Jayme said:


> Why are you trying to get rid of the copepods so bad? As far as I know they don't hurt anything, just a sign of a healthy tank.


+1

Copepods are harmless. Also kind of cute in my opinion. If you have a ton you might be overfeeding, or at least that's the usual reason for too many unplanned invertebrates in a tank. A number of micro-fauna is a sign of a healthy tank.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I agree. You should thank the guy that sent them to you free of charge. My darter tetras would love to have some.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

I'd seperate them and culture them, great food for small fish like tetras and such.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I just don't like the idea of little white bugs in the tank. They freak me out. Besides, there's really no reason to have them in my tank so...yeah.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello? Can someone please tall me how to get rid of them?


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Try flourish excel? Should kill them in a high enough dose, you probably won't want to put anything in the tank for a week.


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Let see here are some options, turn the heat way up, say 90 degrees, probably wont hurt the plants?? but will reduce O2 levels and just be too stressful for them.
Or do lots of water changes, fresh water wont have the microorganisms to feed them
are you in a city ? Chloriinated water's should kill them or maybe a thimbleful or two of chlorox, would work, mixed in a water change. 
I use a dilute Chlorox solution to sterilize plants on occasion (land plants) but should be fine for aquatics if dilute.
But really you should be happy it is the the sign of a really healthy tank, I have them coexisting with my Shrimp fine and they probably eat things the shrimp dont.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

This thread reminded me to start a culture. Thanks!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

greenman857 said:


> Let see here are some options, turn the heat way up, say 90 degrees, probably wont hurt the plants?? but will reduce O2 levels and just be too stressful for them.
> Or do lots of water changes, fresh water wont have the microorganisms to feed them
> are you in a city ? Chloriinated water's should kill them or maybe a thimbleful or two of chlorox, would work, mixed in a water change.
> I use a dilute Chlorox solution to sterilize plants on occasion (land plants) but should be fine for aquatics if dilute.
> But really you should be happy it is the the sign of a really healthy tank, I have them coexisting with my Shrimp fine and they probably eat things the shrimp dont.


Obviously dont do any of these options if you have anything alive in your tank that you wish to keep alive. There are some options that are safer and more friendly. 
-fish will eat Copepods
-bladderwort will eat Copepods and is a plant/weed
-catchpen


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have never tried it, and im just tossing an idea out there to reseach further, but couldnt you OD them with ammonia? I am not sure if you would be resetting your filter with this option but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Right, my suggestions certainly don't pertain to dealing with copepods with anything else living in the tank which it seemed like that was the case.
fish is the best option.
Bladderworts are too small to catch copepods I'm pretty sure as I have both and the Copepods are bigger than the bladderworts, maybe it would catch the babies and eventually eliminate them.
A trap seems doubtful as the copepods are kind of random feeders and I don't think would actively go into the traps like fish or shrimp would.
But that's my best guess I'm no expert


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hold back on your feeding and they will disappear. The only reason I can think to get rid of them is because they look gross. Like little tiny maggots. They are just like cockroaches. Clean up crew on a shrimp scale


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually, there's nothing in the tank. Not even plants. I'll try raising the temp.


----------



## VW_Factor (Jan 24, 2012)

Overgrowth said:


> I just don't like the idea of little white bugs in the tank. They freak me out. Besides, there's really no reason to have them in my tank so...yeah.


You can try and do all you want to get rid of them. Get it re-planted and stocked, and you'll find them again. 

There is a reason for that.


----------

